
Nearly $13B wiped off of cryptocurrency market as major coins plunge - NicoJuicy
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/10/11/bitcoin-price-nearly13-billion-wiped-off-cryptocurrency-market.html
======
imustbeevil
If anyone else saw the headline and thought "wow I wonder how much it went
down", the answer is 3%.

For reference, Netflix is down 8%. Amazon is down 6%. Microsoft is down 5%.
Google and Apple are down 4%.

------
kennywinker
It is weird that this is news.... btc rises and falls like this all the time,
does it not?

------
vesak
Almost sounds like somebody is priming a pump, like what happened a year ago.

~~~
curiousigor
Care to elaborate? You think this is intentional?

------
puranjay
I reckon we'll look back at crypto as the 3D printing and VR hype of
yesteryears

Potentially useful technologies but about a decade away from mass adoption

~~~
beefield
More like South sea bubble and tulip mania of yesteryear.

------
keyle
It never wiped off 13 Bn because there never was 13 Bn to be cashed out in a
day...

~~~
mrb
You make no sense. Why does it have to be in a day? Why not in a week? Why not
in an hour? $13B evaporated = $13B evaporated. Furthermore, in the crypto
markets mentioned (BTC, ETH, XRP) there is definitely a trading volume of
$10-20 billion weekly. The market is a lot deeper than you think.

------
mrintegrity
Went to my go-to indicator of BTC value expecting shock and horror only to
find a normal weekly fluctuation: [http://preev.com/](http://preev.com/)

Article author probably wants to buy some coins

------
yitchelle
As a joke, someone should release yoyocoin.

------
artonge
TL;DR: just another day in crypto world, market is very volatile. A IMF said
crypto is dangerous for global financial system. A journalist try to make both
events related and uses clickbait title...

